# Walter hall park bassin?



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I just saw the bass tourney results that was held on this past Saturday and when I googled the area I noticed that its connected to clear lake, so is the water brackish I assuming? I saw people caught some bass there, nothin big but im not worried about size I just love catchin bass, and this ramp is only about 15 minutes from the house which is a ton better than driving to trinity river or sheldon resuviour, I guess what it boils down to is this, is it worth it to bass fish there? Im strictly C&R when it comes to bass so im not worried about size limits, just lookin for that tug on the line lol if it is then if anyone is interested ill be lauching there tomorrow morning anyways if anyone wants to hop in my boat cause worse comes to worse I know theres catfish there lol

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

We caught lots of fish but very few keepers. as far as brackish yes eventually. I know people have caught bass and reds and flounder on consecutive casts and have caught bass as far as the egret bay by where 270 goes over clear creek. Bass can handle brackish as well as reds can. The entire creek for miles has cover every inch of it. brush, reeds, bulkheads, rocks etc. good luck have fun exploring.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome, appreciate the info! That would be pretty neat to catch a bass followed by a nice red, how bad are the jet skiers? I know its a little cooler out so probably not as many but that creek looks a little narrow, hate to get t-boned by one, and next time yall schedule bass tourney dates yall need to coincide with my schedule so I can partake! Lol

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

water temp was 62 in the morning and warmed up a few degrees by afternoon so not a lot of other boaters out there.....additionally there was a paddle race so it was pretty quiet. but i know the wake hoarders and jet fleas can get crazy out there.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol ya I know clear lake can get stupid crazy with jet skiers, but id like to take a break from saltwater and go throw some topwaters in some fresh water, I miss those big eruptions, and it would be nice to not have to worry about chasin birds and dealin with the clear lake potlickin society haha

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I went out there today and this is how is went lol

Packed boat up and had charger goin all night so when I got up this morning all I had to do was unplug charger and go, got all the way to the ramp and launched my boat and when I got back to the boat from parking my truck I noticed I was missing something.....the key! Gah so I loaded boat back up and went back to the house to get boat key and went all the way back to the ramp, relaunched my boat, and made my way down the river. I fished with everything but soft plastics and didnt get a nibble but ill tell you this, it is actually pretty beautiful back there in some of those hidden ponds with all the leaves turning and to my surprise there was a surplus of wood ducks, which happens to be my favorite duck and I believe are the most beautiful, so I was happy at that point if I didnt catch anything with all the ducks I was seeing, at one point I counted 22 woodies in one spot and I just put my pole down, sat on my leaning post, and watched, I loved it, even saw a few teal and a couple greenheads which was awesome, all in all even though no fish were caught, I had a blast sight seeing the literally hundreds of woodies I saw, def going back again, ill just be sure to bring my calls next time so I can play around lol

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> Well I went out there today and this is how is went lol
> 
> Packed boat up and had charger goin all night so when I got up this morning all I had to do was unplug charger and go, got all the way to the ramp and launched my boat and when I got back to the boat from parking my truck I noticed I was missing something.....the key! Gah so I loaded boat back up and went back to the house to get boat key and went all the way back to the ramp, relaunched my boat, and made my way down the river. I fished with everything but soft plastics and didnt get a nibble but ill tell you this, it is actually pretty beautiful back there in some of those hidden ponds with all the leaves turning and to my surprise there was a surplus of wood ducks, which happens to be my favorite duck and I believe are the most beautiful, so I was happy at that point if I didnt catch anything with all the ducks I was seeing, at one point I counted 22 woodies in one spot and I just put my pole down, sat on my leaning post, and watched, I loved it, even saw a few teal and a couple greenheads which was awesome, all in all even though no fish were caught, I had a blast sight seeing the literally hundreds of woodies I saw, def going back again, ill just be sure to bring my calls next time so I can play around lol
> 
> keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


If you think they are thick now, go ride the creek again late season. January - March the creek is LOADED with ducks. There are a few potholes off the creek that the grey ducks stack up in. Its impressive to see so close to home...

Wish we could hunt the **** thing... hwell:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Man I dont even want to think about it lol I havent hunted at all this season because I didnt have enough time to build a boat blind for my barge of a boat, but seein all those woodies gave me the fever somethin fierce again, might have to whip something up, might have to go to the army surplus store and just buy a camo mesh tarp to throw over my boat lol I was just suprised at how close they were letting me get before they flared, I was about 15 yards from the group of 22 that I saw, should have taken a picture but I was just so caught up in the moment, the teal I saw though weren't havin it, they flared when I was about 50 yards away and were haulin arse haha

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## AWR (Aug 12, 2005)

During the winter months I have seen bald eagles on mutliple occasions. Very cool to see a few miles from my house.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

AWR said:


> During the winter months I have seen bald eagles on mutliple occasions. Very cool to see a few miles from my house.


Oh man id love to see that, ive only seen a wild bald Eagle once in Colorado while visiting my ex fiancÃ©s family and it was beautiful, pictures dont do those birds justice

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Halls bayou is loaded with bass . I got a few honey holes for bass in Galveston county . 


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

topwatertom said:


> Halls bayou is loaded with bass . I got a few honey holes for bass in Galveston county .
> 
> TOPWATERTOM


See I always thought halls bayou was private property and was un-fishable to the public, untill I saw the bass tourney dates and saw yall lauch out of halls, id like to fish halls sometime, heard alot of good things from there

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Break out the plastics*

so far moving baits haven't produced as much for me. But pitching plastics and you can have a ball.


----------



## KnightStik Rods (Jul 3, 2011)

I second that opinion! Try Watermelon Red plastics, or square bills if you want to fish with moving baits.


----------

